# calculating point values



## bobama (Aug 28, 2008)

hi. i'm a total noob to warhammer. i've got the battle for skull pass box set. i wanted to know what the criteria is for assigning points values to units. how do i know whether my dwarf army is worth 500 points or 1000? the same goes for the goblins


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Right, well you need to buy the book that corresponds to each army, which is normally £12, so it may be a wise idea to choose just one of the two armies you got in the box to start with, unless you have quite a bit of money. In the army book it will tell you the precise points value of every single unit as well as the complete stat line and special rules. There were many missed out, for example, dwarf thunderers hit on a 3+ as opposed to the 4+ in BFSP due to a special rule. 

But yeah, get the book of the army you want to collect, and just one really, as it's not massively advisable to have more then one army on the go as you start.

Oh, I'd buy the book soon, word is they're going up in price.

Good luck, happy gaming.


----------



## bobama (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks a lot mate k:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

as a rough idea the armies in there work out between 500-750pts depending on what you add on, items, upgrades etc.


----------

